# Logging, 1860's Pic’s



## Shamus (Aug 22, 2008)

Never fails around this time of year. I start thinking back about things accomplished and not, wondering about tomorrow gets put on hold.
I dug up a few old photo’s, some mine some from the net. Thought I’d share for anyone interested. Feel free to add any you might have.
It's these reminders of the past that sorta help put things in perspective for me. Enjoy


----------



## Shamus (Aug 22, 2008)

To get some idea of the size of this loader look close at the center next to it for the guys standing.


----------



## Shamus (Aug 22, 2008)

EZ skid.


----------



## Shamus (Aug 22, 2008)

Donkey engine w'log ready for rail loading.


----------



## Handyman (Jan 2, 2008)

Samus In the early 1800s All along the gulf coast they cut trees down like those. They clear cut all the cypress trees and floated them down river to sawmills. Some of those cypress trees were up to 18 ft across. The local news paper here ran a 2 page story about the trees. And they were all cut buy hand. Amazing.

Here is a link to the story.
/www.2theadvocate.com/news/5943081.html


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

I am all in for this thread :thumbsup:, actually have thought about starting it more than once. I am having puter troubles tonight or I would add _several_ pictures. I have a couple 2 man felling saws in the 6' range, 2 man bucking saws, felling axes...they would work most of us to death in short order. I worked heavy construction and I never cease to be amazed at what I see in these old photos. 

I just want to say a couple things, #1 don't post copy written pictures (they could be family heirlooms for example...don't tread on that) #2 it is best to add the pictures to your post as an attachment. Inserted pictures from a link...the host/poster can remove them and we have blanks here.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Very interesting pictures. 

I question that they are as old as the 1860's. The quality looks too good for that era. I am familiar with Brady pictures of that era as a comparrison.

I would also like to know just how those two mules are going to pull that huge stack of logs.

Can you imagine doing all of that sawing by hand?

Many of those logs that were floated down rivers and across the great lakes are now being "mined." They became wated logged and sank and cold water kept them in good shape. It is now a big business to retrieve them. Some have even been retrieved from peat bogs. Big dollars. A recent TV show on that topic noted the amount of wood cut from a single log has reached a price of $100,000. Yes, there are five zeros in that number.

George

G


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

GeorgeC said:


> I would also like to know just how those two mules are going to pull that huge stack of logs.


I have seen that picture before and the related story...the picture was taken because that was a "champion" team and they did haul loads like that. That one being their biggest.

Check out the 2 man felling saw in the little picture with the guy on the ladder.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

GeorgeC said:


> Many of those logs that were floated down rivers and across the great lakes are now being "mined." They became wated logged and sank and cold water kept them in good shape.


TexasTimbers and myself know a couple "deadheaders" guys who dive for those sinkers.

I will post more pictures later. Here is a link to many. A HISTORY OF LOGGING 
Go down a ways and click "log jams" it shows logs floating to the mill.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

I can't even imagine the thud one of those trees would make. Just goes to show you how tough our forerunners were. 
Mike Hawkins


----------

